# looking for a good strain



## stickyickie (Oct 5, 2016)

hi every one its bin a while since i posted any thing. but i got a ? too through out there.i bin growing bag seed for about 3 years now and every year i'm not happy with the out come its not that it dont get me buzzed but the quality just ain't were i want it to be for the time and effort i put in to it. i'm going to buy some good seeds this year and was wondering what is a good strain do get for hot and Humide weather outdoors in Florida .i'm hoping i can grow some good mj.thanks


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 6, 2016)

I like mandala kalichakra or satori. Or look at their sativa strains purple paro valley. All their regular strains do great in the heat. I live north so I can't grow anything that is later than October. Good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2016)

Pineapple Express


----------



## yarddog (Oct 6, 2016)

i liked the pinapple express i grew. i was bummed when i ran out. i need to get some more seed.   nice weight, nice smoke


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2016)

Yep and its a tough *** plant too. My dog chewed the crap outta my 1st grow,,and it just got bushier. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2016)

Are you looking for an up sativa high or do you want a more relaxing drooling kind of high?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2016)

I want them all at one time,,,yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2016)

I also am quite partial to Satori if you want an up high.  I still have not found an indica that really slaps me down, but I have a Buckeye Purple that I have high hopes for ( :giggle.

I must have gotten some bad Pineapple Express seeds when I grew it as I was spectacularly unimpressed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2016)

So far,,,i have never had any bad PE,,,but i have gotten strains that wasnt near as good from one person as they were from another. To me its kinda like a watermelon, ,,sometimes they just aint sweet no matter how pretty and ripe they look.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 6, 2016)

Tru dat Hopper!


----------



## stickyickie (Oct 6, 2016)

yes rosebud i'm looking for a up sativa hi. i was told sativa grows good in central Florida but there is so many to choose from. i will have to look in to that pineapple express


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2016)

Mandala's Satori doesn't grow like a sativa, it is a wonderful plant that is not hard to grow. The high is wonderful energy.  Cindy 99 is a good strain but not as easy for me to grow and got a bigger harvest with satori.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmm,,,i want Satori. ...yehaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I also am quite partial to Satori if you want an up high. I still have not found an indica that really slaps me down, but I have a Buckeye Purple that I have high hopes for ( :giggle.
> 
> I must have gotten some bad Pineapple Express seeds when I grew it as I was spectacularly unimpressed.


 Ahhh that's cause I went thru them and only bred the biggest yielder and the best tasting phenol in 3 packs. They were F2.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2016)

Umbra, I'm sure it does help to be able to pick and choose the best.  I am looking forward to what I am going to be able to do being in a legal state, having a lot more space, and being able to be a bit more discriminating.

I didn't know that you could grow outdoors in Florida year round.  Let's hope that Matthew's visit is short and not too damaging.  I hear that satori does well in humid conditions.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 7, 2016)

i heard pineapple express could be great or sub-par, depending on who the breeder was.
i wish i could have made a good run with her,  at least i finally am able to reliably clone now


----------



## zem (Oct 8, 2016)

I rate Y-Griega on top of the ones that I have tried. Its potency is very high, its taste is great, I describe its taste as if it were from the same family of Satori, and it gives very dense nugs


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 12, 2016)

zem said:


> I rate Y-Griega on top of the ones that I have tried. Its potency is very high, its taste is great, I describe its taste as if it were from the same family of Satori, and it gives very dense nugs


 
hiya zem, i'm growing several y-griega because of your past comments on her. so far they're  looking great but am just 2 weeks into flower. hows the volume on her?? thanks


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> hiya zem, i'm growing several y-griega because of your past comments on her. so far they're  looking great but am just 2 weeks into flower. hows the volume on her?? thanks


Hey GH, that is great to see another grower trying my favourite, I hope that you like her as much as I do! It grows pretty tall branches give a lot of dense nugs that are a bit stretched from one another sort of like bud balls. does that give you an idea about volume? It seems an easy to grow strain apart from its tall big size.  I only grew in only once so far, have clones going now, it would be great if you start a journal and post some of your results with her


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Man this Blue Island Skunk im smoking is a very good Sativa. Very stong. Damn near got me clinching my teeth. 
Not sure weather to smoke it or snort it,,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 13, 2016)

zem said:


> Hey GH, that is great to see another grower trying my favourite, I hope that you like her as much as I do! It grows pretty tall branches give a lot of dense nugs that are a bit stretched from one another sort of like bud balls. does that give you an idea about volume? It seems an easy to grow strain apart from its tall big size. I only grew in only once so far, have clones going now, it would be great if you start a journal and post some of your results with her


 
i dont get many comments on past journals. i have been posting a few pics near harvest in "indoor grow". i will share photos and my thoughts on her then. growing a dozen or so strains and all is looking great to date. should be some great photos, i hope.


----------



## kygiacomo (May 3, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I also am quite partial to Satori if you want an up high.  I still have not found an indica that really slaps me down, but I have a Buckeye Purple that I have high hopes for ( :giggle.
> 
> I must have gotten some bad Pineapple Express seeds when I grew it as I was spectacularly unimpressed.



have u tried sensi star? or world or seeds afghan kush? both those are great indicas that always slaps me down


----------



## grass hopper (May 4, 2017)

zem said:


> Hey GH, that is great to see another grower trying my favourite, I hope that you like her as much as I do! It grows pretty tall branches give a lot of dense nugs that are a bit stretched from one another sort of like bud balls. does that give you an idea about volume? It seems an easy to grow strain apart from its tall big size.  I only grew in only once so far, have clones going now, it would be great if you start a journal and post some of your results with her



sorry zem, i missed that post. my last y-griegas were much better than my first round. trimmed, cured and gone.. the hero of that grow was humboldts AMHERST SOUR DIESEL. a very impressive strain to me anyway. i won't grow in 3 gal. soil again.. how big an area you got to grow in zem??


----------

